# Kowhai has been admitted to the vet today



## Jesska (Apr 24, 2018)

Yesterday while I was out of the room Kowhai was playing in and he found one of my son’s unused nappies (diaper) on the floor and thought it was a grand ol’ toy. When I returned I quickly took it away and inspected it. It didn’t look as if he’d torn anything or ingested anything, so I wasn’t too worried.

Then later that night, Kowhai was chirping and regurgitating to me. Usually he offers me a bit of regurgitated seed each day - but tonight it wasn’t seed.

It was 2 super absorbent polymer (SAP) crystals (also known as absorbent gel material (AGM) )from the nappie. The stuff that can absorb liquid and expand more than double its size.

The rest of the regurgitation was seeds, but I’ve taken him to his avian vet first thing today. He looks normal, happy, fine and chipper, but they want to keep him just to make sure he doesn’t show any adverse symptoms and to also give him a crop massage to help anything out that might be stuck in his crop. I hope to bring him back home this evening with an all clear. I’m very lucky he’s okay.

I try to be the most attentive birdy mummy I can be, but even with all I do to keep Kowhai safe, there was still an accident like this one. I feel so guilty, but I’m so glad I had some money put aside in an emergency vet fund for this kind of situation. I'm so lucky he's ok.

Here’s hoping I can post Kwoahi’s home pictures soon.


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

Oh Jess, I'm so sorry your little man is at the vet but good on you for getting onto the situation so quickly and not just ignoring it and hoping everything would be ok. I'm glad Kowhai doesn't seem unwell or have any negative symptoms and I hope you get to bring him home soon. Maybe this trip to hospital will stop him from wanting to get into things he shouldn't.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You did a great job by getting Kowhai to the vet right away! :hug: You are definitely a good example for others by having your emergency vet fund there and ready when you needed it.
Sending lots of love and good wishes to you and Kowhai. I'll be looking forward to seeing his "welcome home" pictures.*


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

As the world changes, people with birds need to be vigilant as to new sources of problems of living with birds. Understanding what these pellets are for and how they behave with water, it's a miracle that you saw this as a problem and got on top of it right away. Don't know what they taste like... but just hoping that Kowhai will be fine.


----------



## Birdmanca (Jan 24, 2008)

You did well for your Bird. He will be ok since he is getting good help now.


----------



## Jesska (Apr 24, 2018)

Look who's back!









"I don't understand&#8230;_everything's_ not food???"

So Mr. Nappie/Diaper eater here has been examined by the best avian vet in the South island and given a clean bill (haha) of health and is happy to be home. Luckily it seems no other pellet/crystals were digested, so I was very lucky.



philw said:


> As the world changes, people with birds need to be vigilant as to new sources of problems of living with birds. Understanding what these pellets are for and how they behave with water, it's a miracle that you saw this as a problem and got on top of it right away. Don't know what they taste like... but just hoping that Kowhai will be fine.


Thank you Phil! I only knew because I remembered a youtube video I saw where someone talked about how the crystals in the nappie/diaper were invented. I'm so glad I watched it. Random video led to VERY useful knowledge!


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

Ha Ha. If Kowhai talks, you should try to teach him a cute phrase like "Diapers/nappies are for babies." He looks great. Relief.


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

Welcome home Kowhai. He doesn't look impressed by his trip to the vet, does he! Maybe now he'll keep his little yellow head out of places it doesn't belong.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

You gave us all a scare there Kowhai!
Glad to see the little mischief maker back home again.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Welcome home, Kowhai!
We're all happy to hear and see you are still happy and healthy after that scare you gave your Mom and all of us on the forum that love you. :hug:*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Welcome home Kowhai ! 

I’m so glad he is okay, and is back. You are an excellent example of a responsible birdy owner :thumbsup:. No matter how diligent one is, sometimes accidents still occur. Having the money set aside and taking action quickly was the right thing to do, and sets a good example here.  A hug for you :hug: and a little one for Kowhai :hug:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm so glad Kowhai is just fine after the scare :hug: :jumping: Good on you for reacting so fast!!


----------



## Goldenwing (Oct 4, 2017)

So glad this turned out ok. Kowai is a little rascal, isn't he? But that is why we love our birds.


----------

